# Peeling Concrete, best way to fix?



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey guys,

Good friend of mine has some small areas of a concrete landing on his front steps that are peeling, from a weak mix I suppose. The aggregate is revealed, he tells me.

Growing up in the business, we would use thinset to top the slab in these scenarios, then sponge float it to a rough finish. I've also heard of a product called Top N Bond (spelling?). Are there any other products I should be aware of? I don't do many repairs like this typically, but it's a friend.

Told him I would go over one weekend, have a look, and have a few beers. How would you guys address this?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Get a resurfacing product, clean the crap out of the surface, fill the holes, then rub it all for a consistant finish.


----------



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

Tscarborough - Any particular product recommendation? No-no on the old fashioned thinset idea?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't consider thinset to be a wearing surface. Concrete resurfacer is a common one, probably available at the big boxes.


----------



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks! Has anybody else tackled a peeling slab that has any advice?


----------



## J&A IslandWide (Nov 1, 2007)

Top N Bond would work well for that application. Finish it rough or smooth.


----------



## monsterplow (Apr 21, 2007)

I would have to disagree with all the above. Obviously, the skilled mason BURNED the finish or you have recieved a HOT LOAD .

The above home supplier methods stated above is only a temporary fix.
The top&bond for example , will eventually POP too.

The PROPER way to solve this problem is to excavate the problem area and replace it with new concrete.:thumbsup:


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Tscarborough said:


> Get a resurfacing product, clean the crap out of the surface, fill the holes, then rub it all for a consistant finish.


 
agreed, this would be a reasonable approach to repairing the problem


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Consider a stampable overlay, not only fixes the issue, allows you to give a nice decorative surface as well.


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree with chris. As long as its structurally sound there is no reason to tear it out and replace it. Stampable overlay, broom finish, tuscan trowel, all kinds of solutions.

monsterplow may be right about the home center products but the overlays we do are stronger than the concrete itself.


----------



## trav007 (Jan 25, 2008)

What about the roll on coatings like "stone effects" or some such bull****. I haven't tried them but if you repair the problem areas and recoat with this stuff it might make for an interesting experiment. Especially over a couple of beers.


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Trav , You name it , i have tried it. 

Stencil coat too. But it also requires a "topNbond" product for surface imperfections.

There is no guarrantee that will hold . ATLEAST in the Freeze Thaw cycle areas of the U.S..


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

genecarp said:


> agreed, this would be a reasonable approach to repairing the problem


 
That is some exceptional work there my friend .


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Snow Man said:


> That is some exceptional work there my friend .


thanks snow, welcome to ct:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

Is Top N Bond available at big box? Never seen it at any masonry yards...


----------



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

OK, so it looks like there are several different brands of "Top N Bond". Is any particular one better?

To me, it looks like this stuff is chemically similar to a polymer modified thinset.

FYI TScarborough, I just got back from Dallas. I can't believe how cool the temperature was for August!!


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Top N Bond is the same product as Concrete Resurfacer. Just make sure that it is capable of being featheredged (although I always cut a slot at the edge).


----------



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

OK, one more dum-dum question :thumbsup:

Seeing that this is the platform on a set of steps (framed with limestone treads)...how would i give the feather-edged Top N Bond an edge? Use a wide jointer perhaps? margin trowel?


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Tommy C - 

You never said if it was realtively fresh concrete or if it had been in place for a year or more, unless I missed something.

If it not fresh and the contractor cannot be blamed, find the real cause.

If it is older, tell your friend to find the right kind of deicer to use since everything applied will have some problems when the wrong stuff is used.


----------



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

Steps have been there since they bought the house...they bought the house about 2 years ago. Says the steps/platform look fairly new. He also said that he has not used any de-icer. I think I've got this covered, I just need to figure out how to give the Top N Bond coat a finished edge. I'll probably use a jointer. Thanks for the replies guys, sorry to turn such a simple thing into a lengthly thread!


----------



## Tom1301 (Nov 11, 2020)

Grind and jewel stone overlay stain and seal looks unreal


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

If its a small area cut a bunch of lines with the demo saw, chip out, spray off and resurface.


----------

